# Interesting use of excavator



## sharkfin12us (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFxWiSLyfsg


----------



## jomoco (Feb 15, 2008)

Not bad, for bucketboys that don't know better safer ways to work em down!

jomoco


----------

